# It's Time For A Doggy Diet!!!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lately when I have bathed Molly I noticed She had been putting on weight and I decided to take action BEFORE it got too bad........First I figured out all the calories in her diet which wasn't really hard as it's all there on the bags! Then I found the calorie content of raw chicken too! I compared it all to this chart and I realized her calorie intake is right on.........It's me sharing my food that's doing her in! Combined with her treats that I didn't figure in....I was on my way to having a fat dog.....BAD MOMMY!! I just have to ignore those pleading eyes.....

:starving::starving::starving:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is so easy for a small dog's weight to creep up - just a couple of extra treats a day, and ounces pile on, and ounces make a difference when you only weigh a few pounds! You are very sensible to work on it before it becomes a problem.

My two always gain weight late Spring/early Summer, which confused me for a long time, as they were not getting any extra food and were taking more exercise. Then I realised Tilly was hunting rabbits, and the dogs were creeping downstairs in the middle of the night for a wonderful midnight feast...


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Not sure how many treats you give, but a good rule of thumb is that up to 10% of the daily caloric intake can be treats. Can you just cut back her food and continue with the trats? Find lower calorie treat options so you can give even more treats?

Good luck! Not sure I'll ever have your trouble. My Lucy still drops weight the second I let my guard down! DOH!

Rebecca


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

pgr8dnlvr said:


> Not sure how many treats you give, but a good rule of thumb is that up to 10% of the daily caloric intake can be treats. Can you just cut back her food and continue with the trats? Find lower calorie treat options so you can give even more treats?
> 
> Good luck! Not sure I'll ever have your trouble. My Lucy still drops weight the second I let my guard down! DOH!
> 
> Rebecca


Hahaha! It's not 'her' treats she'll have to do without........it's mine! She's gonna miss my Italian croutons, bagels & cream cheese, cinnamon buns, pasta salad, egg salad sandwiches, breakfast sausages, mac & cheese and on and on!
No more......"bite for me, bite for you" Molly LOL! We are both carboholics! :eating:

P.S......I'm like Lucy...I don't have to watch my weight but I'm Molly's nightmare & I want to keep her healthy!


----------

